# Opinions on FADs



## Salt Lines (Apr 4, 2013)

What is the communities opinion on deploying small FADs in the gulf? I found some last year not very far offshore and caught a bunch of fish near them. They also make finding bait much easier. 
I dont want to add trash to the seas, but I think you could use natural fiber rope and even bamboo for floats if you were so inclined. Its still a potential hazard to boaters though. Just looking for any guiding principals or practical advice.


----------



## no woryz (Oct 2, 2007)

I think the majority opinion is its still against the law...... or has it changed?


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

If I find them I'll fish them, but I'll never put one out personally.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Kim has some good blue prints for FADs


----------



## Sunshine17 (Dec 11, 2009)

FADs are like taking home a fat girl, they are a lot of fun, but don't let the rest of the bar see you do it. JK. It is still illegal to deploy them. I agree with Chris V. I will fish em if found but I would not put one out. A nice alternative is buoys. Ive fished some single put out buoys 1 mile to 3 miles out in the gulf with just a simple chain and bucket anchor that have produced quality fish.


----------



## Salt Lines (Apr 4, 2013)

I guess I wasn't distinguishing between a buoy and a FAD. I was just thinking about a weight, a rope, and some sort of float. Which would make it a buoy I suppose. Are buoys illegal to deploy in the gulf? What the distinction?


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

Don't throw shit in the gulf without a permit


----------



## Sunshine17 (Dec 11, 2009)

+1 to bigrick.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

4 concrete blocks, some rope, and a tarpaulin.
Those items are hard to find in stores, in the middle of March.
The Cobia are using all of them.


----------



## Sunshine17 (Dec 11, 2009)

but usually a fad is not visible and cannot be found unless its by the person that put it there. where as a buoy is visible.


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

To answer your questions, yes everything mentioned is illegal.


----------



## 706Z (Mar 30, 2011)

Yes.....Illegal....Don't put any out....You will get caught.....Don't do it !!!!


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Y'all stay away from my FADs.


----------



## kmerr80 (Oct 28, 2013)

Its all fun and games until you f up a prop from that crap 15 miles off of Cape San Blas and sea tow is backed up for hours...


----------



## 706Z (Mar 30, 2011)

15 miles!


----------



## Dive1 (May 16, 2015)

Is it illegal to fish a FAD that you find? How would FWC know that you did not deploy it? Just curious....


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Dive1 said:


> Is it illegal to fish a FAD that you find? How would FWC know that you did not deploy it? Just curious....


Riding in a tower, they can be spotted.
Stop and fish it, you will catch.
I would say it is not illegal to fish it.


----------



## Sunshine17 (Dec 11, 2009)

The only times Ive heard of people being caught and issued a ticket / warning is when they are boarded by FWC while transporting the material to drop it. I don't think theres anything illegal about fishing one that you find, if so Ive never heard anything about it.


----------



## Dive1 (May 16, 2015)

any submersible FAD designs that stay about 20' deep in the water column? Any designs or ideas? I have never deployed or fished a FAD but my interest is up now.


----------



## brianBFD (Sep 17, 2012)

There seems to be a lot of videos on youtube about commercial FADs and a few about DIY FADs. I randomly picked a few.


----------



## tyler0421 (Jan 10, 2008)

For those of you wanting to put fads out this year and still fish the tourneys. Wait for the new rules to come out before you go buy everything....


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

^^^ Yup. Big changes in the tourneys this year from the discussions I've seen. Their trying to take the right steps to protect the Cobia fishery. Of course, when it comes to kayak fishing, Cobia are only part of the draw and the focus isn't on tourneys as much.


----------



## Salt Lines (Apr 4, 2013)

Whats the issue. I dont fish the tourney's but am curious about preserving and managing our fisheries


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Salt Lines said:


> Whats the issue. I dont fish the tourney's but am curious about preserving and managing our fisheries


The issue is that Cobia fishing used to be a "hunting" trip. It took time on the water to produce fish and the guys who produced consistently earned it through that time. IMO, the fish were respected more when it was strictly a cruising/watching fishery.

With FADs, there's really no discipline or "earned" knowledge. You hop from FAD to FAD and throw at fish. It's not always that easy, but the chances of a boat getting it's limit is far greater. While anglers will generally shy away from killing small fish in tourneys, the average recreational angler wants his Cobia and if the fish are fewer in numbers, he will settle for smaller in size. You get 50 guys throwing out 100 FADs (or much more) and the amount of fish being taken every year has multiplied drastically.

By ruling out FADs (to a degree I suppose, it's honor system) you will put everybody on a level field in terms of "finding" fish and not just "going to them".

It's not just inshore/nearshore either. Folks are putting out more and more offshore here.

Sorry for derail


----------



## no woryz (Oct 2, 2007)

I hope the FWC is monitoring this thread so they can take a little action here.... Shameful that a tourney would have to specify not to break the law to win.... do you FAD deployer's also think its okay to shoot deer at night as well? Lie? cheat? steal? which laws are ok to break....just curious.... If you dont like a law, work to get it changed.


----------



## Salt Lines (Apr 4, 2013)

I have to admit, when I was young and crazy, I once took the tags off a mattress





no woryz said:


> I hope the FWC is monitoring this thread so they can take a little action here.... Shameful that a tourney would have to specify not to break the law to win.... do you FAD deployer's also think its okay to shoot deer at night as well? Lie? cheat? steal? which laws are ok to break....just curious.... If you dont like a law, work to get it changed.


----------



## brianBFD (Sep 17, 2012)

Chris V said:


> Sorry for derail


I don't think it was a derail since there was some good info and an explanation of what is happening with these devices.


----------



## no woryz (Oct 2, 2007)

Salt Lines said:


> I have to admit, when I was young and crazy, I once took the tags off a mattress


Really? that's what you got... I guess there is a special place in hell for you then for removing those tags....


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Salt Lines said:


> I have to admit, when I was young and crazy, I once took the tags off a mattress


How many of those did it take to make a FAD??


----------



## brianBFD (Sep 17, 2012)

no woryz said:


> I hope the FWC is monitoring this thread so they can take a little action here.... Shameful that a tourney would have to specify not to break the law to win.... do you FAD deployer's also think its okay to shoot deer at night as well? Lie? cheat? steal? which laws are ok to break....just curious.... If you dont like a law, work to get it changed.


There are lots of tournament rules that are parallel with state laws and regulations and most even specify that state laws and regulations are to be adhered to.
I suppose some look at this as no different than rolling a stop sign, traveling faster than the posted speed limit and all other manner of law that we're all guilty of breaking on a regular basis. <= Do not misconstrue this as condoning the installation of unregulated temporary reefs/FADs on my part, just commentary.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

BananaTom said:


> How many of those did it take to make a FAD??


For attracting glass minnows? Six

For Cobia? Thirty two thousand eight hundred ninety four


----------

